# 8086 programming



## shivi4 (Sep 14, 2005)

i want to make simple program for 8086 using masm


can anyone help me how to use masm and make a simple program like adding two number from 
memory


i know only hll like java,c/c++


----------



## shivi4 (Sep 14, 2005)

i have install masm 32 editor


----------



## Techmastro (Sep 14, 2005)

I think you need to learn Assembly language first.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay I know Assembly Language Programming ( ALP ) , since we had it in junior college ...  8) 

But I do not know what you mean by "masm" ..   

Is it an 8086 Microprocessor software simulator ? 

If you have any queries regarding ALP feel free to ask me...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

very good .. and there is a simulator available for it as i used in my college .. dont knw frm wer you can download.. so google it..


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

very good .. and there is a simulator available for it as i used in my college .. dont knw frm wer you can download.. so google it..


----------



## Sarwesh (Sep 14, 2005)

Well! U can use Emu 8086::

*Features::*

emu8086 combines an advanced source editor, assembler and step by step tutorials. 

Emulator runs programs on a Virtual PC, this completely blocks your program from accessing real hardware. 

This program is extremely helpful for those who just begin to study assembly language. 

Everything for learning assembly language in one pack!

I also used the same soft in 3rd year of my engineering ::

Link :: www.emu8086.com


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 14, 2005)

@abhishek
masm stands for microsoft assembler

@shivi
is it just the code you're looking for or the explanation as well?

i'll try and give you the assembly language code asap...i have it on my college server

as for the masm part
you have to learn the operation of masm32 editor on your own.


----------



## Techmastro (Sep 15, 2005)

Could anybody suggest me a good 8085 stimulator.
I have both 8085 & 8086 in my course


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 15, 2005)

Ya even I did learnt the 8085 ALP programming using Kanitkars book, ya that green color book. I don't think it hard and only requires you to understand the menmonics. For example the memory is the register here. look around and try to figure out what is 'hl pair' and other jargons. 

I am not into ALP programming as of now, it has been already about 4 years or so... so i don't really remember the menmonics. 

Anyway you can go by the google way .... there are lots of tutorial on the net.


----------



## Sarwesh (Sep 15, 2005)

Well its one & only world wide used soft from an Indian Abhijit & I guess with help of Infotech::

*MICROPROCESSOR SIMULATOR 8085 FOR WINDOWS 3.0*

*FEATURES::*

::User friendly and intuitive, it offers complete transparency of the 

::Registers, Flags and Stack.

::Offers easy coding through a Code Key Pad with complete input  validation.

::Offers easy and extensive debugging including Breakpoints and Profiling.

::Supports Hex / Obj Files.

::Also features an Assembler Text Editor with Syntax highlighting.

::The software is compact and is available in Multiple languages.

::Well designed and detailed Help File.


But Its not free.........


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 15, 2005)

Sarwesh said:
			
		

> MICROPROCESSOR SIMULATOR 8085 FOR* WINDOWS 3.0*



Who uses Windows 3.0 !!!!!! NOW a days


----------



## Sarwesh (Sep 15, 2005)

Tech&ME

Who uses Windows 3.0 !!!!!! NOW a days

*Well! than tell me what's the latest*


----------



## akshar (Sep 15, 2005)

*Use tasm and Td*

I am using tasm and td for ALP.

I also refered the 'Art of assembly' book to dig deep in asm.


The best way to learn assembly is by analyzing code written by others.


----------

